
Is now a good time to snap up cheap tickets for future flights? - beatthatflight
https://travel.stackexchange.com/q/155135/101
======
celticninja
if you buy the flights on a credit card then you have an extra layer of
protection of the airline folds, at least in the EU, not sure how protection
works elsewhere but given that Visa and MasterCard are US companies I imagine
there is similar level of protection for purchases.

